# Wagon Full of Puppies- Our "J" Litter



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Sharing a little cuteness


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

How cute!! I love the puppy on the far right, his expression is awesome  Gorgeous puppies :wub:


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh MY! They are cute! How in the World did you get everyone's attention at the same time, lol?!?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is a perfect picture for this months photo contest! Great picture :thumbup:


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Awww. How cute. I love puppies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Very very cute! I am especially fond of the one tan one who looks like he is smiling there on the left next to the two black ones...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

<3 it!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!! so cute!!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

OMG that is so cute! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

I want one of the all black looking ones!!

Beautiful Pups.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I want to lay down in a wagon full of puppies. :wub:


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Thanks All, My husband is the "attention getter" He looks like a one man band behind me while I am snapping photos as quickly as I can. He really does a great job getting them all to look at the same time.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Diesel and Lace said:


> Very very cute! I am especially fond of the one tan one who looks like he is smiling there on the left next to the two black ones...


 
ME TOO!!!! That pup is freaking adorable!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man they're adorable!!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I. Want. All. The. Puppies!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh goodness... they are adorable! That picture is dangerous!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Too cute I love the fourth puppy in Oh heck I would take them all 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

